
Is the FCC barring people from commenting on Net Neutrality?? - IMTorg
I&#x27;m on the site (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.fcc.gov&#x2F;ecfs&#x2F;filings&#x2F;express), right now.  But, the site responds so slowly as to appear unusable.  Is this by design?
======
Finnucane
If 'by design' you mean 'not designed to manage a heavy load that's probably
several orders of magnitude larger than normal,' then the answer is probably
'yes'.

I just got through, but it did take a couple of tries.

~~~
neilsimp1
As much as I'd love to think it's some yuge consipracy,

> "Never ascribe to malice, that which can be explained by stupidity."

In other words, it's probably the case that the server just couldn't handle
the load.

